# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Gesundheitlicher Aspekt im Winter

## ciiN.

Hey Leute, ich bin noch recht "neu" im Surf Sport, und habe noch nie im Winter gesurft. Aber ich kann mich nicht mehr auf meinem Sofa halten, ich muss raus und Surfen, aber wie?
- Ich habe 2 x normale Sommer Neo's und einen Shorty. Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr fr Erfahrungen habt wie man bei welchen Temperaturen aufs Wasser kann. Und ob das alles zu gefhrlich wre zu dieser Jahreszeit?
(Habe auch von Schdlichkeit frs Bord gehrt)
- Viele Gre aus Aabenraa, Denmark Laurids  :Smile:

----------


## Hanso

Hi,
du kannst dir natrlich zwei neos anziehen, aber auf kurz oder lang wrde ich mir an deiner stelle einen vernnftigen winteranzug kaufen. Die trgt man ja meistens auch noch im frhjahr und herbst, also fast die ganze saison. Es gibt ja auch gerade auf der startseite der daily einen bericht ber das wintersurfen, den solltest du dir mal durchlesen...
Am allerwichtigsten ist natrlich safety first vorallerdings wenn du mit deinen sommeranzgen aufs wasser gehst!
Schne Gre Hanso

----------


## lordofchaos

Trockenanzug.
Da kannste je nach Temperatur X-Schichten drunter ziehen.
Wenn es extrem kalt ist, einfach nen normalen Neo unter den Trockenanzug

----------


## knig

jo trockenanzug is am sehr geil. aber ich bin immer zum wellenreiten in der nordsee hab meist 2 stck an. funzt uns ist warm, kalt wirds so oder so meist an den freien stellen.
vaseline ist was feines. robben haben ja auch viel fett. einfach schn dick einfetten das hlt warm. und hin und wieder n kurzen oder n tee.
gibt aber auch so arctis neos. kosten aber viel :-d
viel spass!
cheers

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
Hab es letztes Wochenende ausprobiert. Bei 10 Auentemperatur ist ein 5mm Neo ausreichend. Kalt wird es sowieso zuerst an Hnden un Fen. Ich hatte das Gefhl, dass nach unten noch ein paar C Platz waren.
Wenn man allerdings in Richtung 0C raus will oder viel im Wasser liegt, dann ist ein Trockenanzug doch angebrachter, allerdings auch teurer, und soweit ich gehrt habe empfindlicher.
Habe einen 5000er NP.
Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## ciiN.

Hallo und guten Tag wieder,
Nachdem ich gute Ratschlge eingefahren habe, sind ich und eine Freundin heute doch raus gefahren, bei 0C Wassertemperatur und -2C Lufttemperatur. Es wurde keine lange Angelegenheit. Was viel lnger dauerte war das aufriggen und anziehen. Ich habe nachdem ich keinen passenden Trockenanzug mehr hatte. Mich dafr entschieden es mit einem "shorty" und einem normalen 4mm Neo. bereinander zu versuchen. Ich und Jonna, kamen auch gut aufs Wasser. (obwohl ich meinen Baum viel zu hoch hatte) aber nach nicht viel mehr als 7 min. begannen das Wasser der Wind einem die Hnde ab zu segen. Am Krper war mir schn warm mit meiner Skiunterwsche und den zwei neo.'s aber ein paar vernnftige Handschuhe htten das ganze verbessern knnen. Also hier mein Tipp fr alle die frh raus wollen: Kauft euch vernnftige Handschuhe! Aber alles in allem war das ganze ein Gelungener Tag! (abgesehen davon das es jetzt ein Loch mehr im 4.0'er gibt)
Ich danke euch allen fr die gute Beratung, viel Spa noch beim Surfen!
greetings Laurids, Denmark

----------


## blobbyvolley

Ich war fast zur selben Zeit drauen - ging von der Klte her. Fahre einen O'Neill Mutant mit integrierter Haube, dazu 3mm Schuhe und Ascan Handschuhe mit offener Handflche. Die Hnde frieren in jedem Fall zuerst ab. Anzug ist super und ein echter Tipp! Aber ihr solltet euch ne Haube kaufen!!! Kann das Foto ja gar nicht mit ansehen - ohne Haube bei den Temperaturen - eure Ohren werden es euch danken! 
Den Tipp mit "mal nen Kurzen zwischendurch" wrde ich lieber ignorieren. Alkohol ffnet die Hautporen und fhrt zu schnellerem auskhlen. Von innen fhlt es sich warm an, in Wirklichkeit khlst du aus. Kreuzgefhrlich!!! 

Naja nu ist es ja erstmal wieder warm drauen

----------

